# Yellowstone Inquiry



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm hearing rumors; does anyone know anything about the fact there has been a lot of activity and the USGS has been covering it up? Some are saying there may be a possible eruption and that may be why DHS has been buying a lot of supplies from Mountain House and other companies. Any good hound dogs out there to ferret out some information? Thanks.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

I do hope not. And, what are you hearing, as you are one of the ones closest to Yellowstone?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a monthly report on geologic activity in Yellowstone. Is it accurate? Your guess is as good as mine.

Yellowstone Recent Status Report, Updates, and Information Releases


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

A major eruption event in Yellowstone, as geologist beleive happened several thousands of years ago, would be catastrophic for almost all of North America, save perhaps some of the Northern parts of Canada. Geologist beleive the last major eruption in Yellowstone cast ash, in varying thicknesses, over much of what is now the US, either in direct fall out or from ash clouds. A "once in ten millenia" type event would change worldwide weather patterns. Let's hope not. But then again, if it foils the NWO, hell why not, lol.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I lived in Jackson Hole for several years and tremors were every week. The largest earthquake we had was 4.2 if I remember correctly. With the amount of geothermal activity going on up there I'm hoping the volcano will be able to vent itself enough to prevent a blowout in my lifetime. That is such a beautiful place.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The History Channel has had a program on this topic and the fault line alon the Mississippi River. A volcanic eruption here would definately cause a global weather change. In 1803 or 4 there was an earth quake along the Mississippi river fault line that caused the river to flow backwards for 3 days and supposedly rang church bells in Boston. I've been thinking about all the quakes that have been happening on the planet and wondering where the volcanos are that will spew this material back out of the ground.:scratch


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Please, I am investigating this rumor; this was a post from a source; I think that there is a lot of fear mongering going on. I can not confirm any sources. With everything that is going on around the globe, I don't have time to worry about YS; it is low on my priority of things to be watching.

So take if for what it's worth; and please don't jump me with any criticism or negative comments against me; I'm only investigating this information; not asking to be judged or attacked. Right now this is only a possible, run-away rumor; not truth.

Here is what I found:

Scary Rumor info About an Imminent Yellowstone Eruption??

"Net Rumors that the gov is hiding new scary activitypointing to an imminent eruption at Yellowstone.
1st read this:...http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/yvo/public...10/GRL2010.php then go to this debate between a new poster who claims to have inside info & contacts among geologists at Yellowstone...HE says things are very scary up there right now with the gov clamping down tight on the folks who are working there to prevent info getting out."

"The guy who is claiming to have inside info posts as Trip3 while he is opposed by two longtime posters Robin Marks & puterman who have been kings of the sandbox (that forum) for a long time....They are amateur but knowledgeable Yellowstone followers who seem to see Trip3 as a threat to their status as the leading authorities on that two year long thread....Trip3 claims to be a geologist & seems very knowledgeable...."

This is the thread,..Makeup your own mind. Whats going on at yellowstone?, page 666

So there you have it; remember it is probably a false rumor; nothing proved, nothing confirmed. I never go to the mentioned website, so,you can do your own investigation.

However, this is the second time this week that I've heard about this; I heard someone comment on it briefly, during the Coast to Coast AM talk radio show that is on every night at 10 a.m. (PST) They said USGS is removing activity from websites as to not panic folks. Can't prove that either.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

sailaway said:


> The History Channel has had a program on this topic and the fault line alon the Mississippi River. A volcanic eruption here would definately cause a global weather change. In 1803 or 4 there was an earth quake along the Mississippi river fault line that caused the river to flow backwards for 3 days and supposedly rang church bells in Boston. I've been thinking about all the quakes that have been happening on the planet and wondering where the volcanos are that will spew this material back out of the ground.:scratch


That would be the New Madrid fault centered at New Madrid TN.

It is actually the largest fault line on the conentent. The Great Quake occured in 1810. It created Reelfoot Lake. The Mississippi did flow backwards for three days and it did indeed ring church bells in Boston Ma. Remember, in 1810 there were almost no buildings over two stories and the TN, KY OH, were primarilary occupied by indians and settlers. The previous large Quake on this same fault line occured in 1603. it was wittnessed and reported by a Spanish Monk. It has a adverage occurance around every two hundred years, give or take . Geological Surveys give it a 90% probability of having a major Quake on the New Madrid Fault within the next 30 years.

The reason everyone is more familiar with the San Anderis fault is because of the cycle time , 60 years. More human damage and more people who remember it.

:soapbox2:


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

My understanding of the current state of forcasting geological events is that it is equivalent to pre WWII meteorological forcasting. As such it is all closer to opinion than science. That people are in disagreement would therefore be normal and the liklihood of imminent disaster remains largely unknowable.


----------



## chaunclm (Feb 25, 2011)

*Good Source for Yellowstone Seismic Activity*

Recent Earthquakes for Yellowstone


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Absolutly*



SaskDame said:


> My understanding of the current state of forcasting geological events is that it is equivalent to pre WWII meteorological forcasting. As such it is all closer to opinion than science. That people are in disagreement would therefore be normal and the liklihood of imminent disaster remains largely unknowable.


The forcast is based primarily on historical data as no sure predictive science exists. At this time the historical data provided by recorded history and geological evidence is the best available predictor.

Watching a fault line is like watching a child play on the roof. You know he is going to fall, you just can't be sure when !

:dunno:


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

You are right abut that BillM. LOL They've been saying California is long overdue for a big earthquake, but they've been saying that for a very long time now, like 30 years. Same with Yellowstone, it is overdue for an eruption, but it may never happen in our lifetime. I don't think anyone will know until it is imminent; then, ya better skedaddle out of there. The midwest and east coast will be covered in ash.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

MrSfstk8d said:


> A major eruption event in Yellowstone, as geologist beleive happened several thousands of years ago, would be catastrophic for almost all of North America, save perhaps some of the Northern parts of Canada. Geologist beleive the last major eruption in Yellowstone cast ash, in varying thicknesses, over much of what is now the US, either in direct fall out or from ash clouds. A "once in ten millenia" type event would change worldwide weather patterns. Let's hope not. *But then again, if it foils the NWO, hell why not, lol*.


Exactly!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Everybody forgets about Mt. St. Helens. It's been the most active it's ever been this past 10 years then it ever was. We are always expecting "the big one".

Mt St Helens covered Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, North and South Dakota, and Oklahoma in ash in 1980. The ash plume even made it as far as Japan. Fifty-seven people were killed, almost 300 homes, almost 50 bridges, 15 miles of railways, and 185 miles of highway were destroyed. A massive debris avalanche triggered by an earthquake measuring 5.0 on the Richter scale, caused the eruption.

There are other volcanos strewn around in-between Mt St Helens in Washington and Oregon. 

Just a few weeks ago we had a 4.3 earthquake here. I'm 50 or so miles away from Mt. St Helens so I have earthquake B.O.B.s and kits and the like.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I got concerned as well when the flurry began last fall. There are places online where you can track strengh and time of day as well as just WHERE near Yellowstone the quake originated. IN the fall most of the quakes were around the town of w yellowstone itself. I havent been keeping up with it in the past few months. SO much is happenning all at once that its hard to keep an eye on it all. The last I heard was there were 2 lava domes rising.. they had risen 10 feet in the last 3 yrs. They are watching it closely- but then they were watching St Helens very closely too.
The New Madrid fault near us-- well we are in central tn and its at the western edge of the state.. has become quite lively lately. Lots to keep up with goin on all over the world. I feel like all its gonna take is one little spark (particularly in the middle east) and the time we have prepared for will be a present reality.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Centraltn, the New Madrid fault worries me too. Central Arkansas had a 4.7 earthquake last night at 11pm followed by a 3.8 followed by a 3.6 with smaller aftershocks later. There is nothing we can do to stop nature from doing it's thing, but we can prepare to the best of our ability to keep our families as safe and comfortable as possible. When Yellowstone blows it will be bad for everyone world wide I fear.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Centraltn, the New Madrid fault worries me too. Central Arkansas had a 4.7 earthquake last night at 11pm followed by a 3.8 followed by a 3.6 with smaller aftershocks later. There is nothing we can do to stop nature from doing it's thing, but we can prepare to the best of our ability to keep our families as safe and comfortable as possible. When Yellowstone blows it will be bad for everyone world wide I fear.


The newscasts over here in the PNW are pointing the finger and saying that it's the natural gas companies over-testing and putting in pipes nonstop day and night for natural gas and causing the earthquakes.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We also heard it was the gas companies last Sept when these happened nearly every day but not to this magnitude. I wish they would not do this in this area if it is the gas companies, who knows what it will take to set off the big one?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

FOXNews.com - Scientist: New fault could mean major Ark. temblor - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News

Just throwing this article into the mix. It's from 2009: "*A previously unknown fault in eastern Arkansas could trigger a magnitude 7 earthquake with an epicenter near a major natural gas pipeline*, a scientist said Wednesday. Haydar Al-Shukri, the director of the Arkansas Earthquake Center at the University of Arkansas at Little Rock, said *the fault is separate from the New Madrid fault* responsible for a series of quakes in 1811-12 that caused the Mississippi River to flow backward."

Re: earthquakes in general, I agree with the post that compared earthquakes to a child falling off the roof. 

I've been in a few earthquakes. The sudden hard jolt type didn't make me as uneasy as the rolling ones - those gave you just enough time to wonder how big they were going to get before they ever stopped...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Last earthquake I was in it was a jolt out of bed. It was a 4.3 . The one before that created waves in the walls of the building I was in. After it was over, there were cracks up and down the pillars of the building and severe wall damage and I was in a public place. Made me want to carry my B.O.B 24:7


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

What special gear do you carry in your Earth Quake BOB's? repelling line, hand tools to brake out of a building? signaling equiptment?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

sailaway said:


> What special gear do you carry in your Earth Quake BOB's? repelling line, hand tools to brake out of a building? signaling equiptment?


Water, crow bar, rope, bungee cords, first aid kit, hand trowel, CPR breathing mask, wearable paper mask filters, flashlights, batteries, radio.

SAW THIS TODAY: Largest earthquake in 35 years hits Arkansas - Yahoo! News


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I've lived in MT for almost 40 years and have seen folks talking about YS blowing it's top about as long.. in truth if it happens nothing will prepare you for it... except moving south and west a bit.. even then your in as much trouble later then sooner.. 

in nature when any species over runs it's habitat Mother nature swats it back a good long ways.. we humans are long over due..

tinfoil hats are great but won't stop ash.. or anything else.. having said that I remember when our Gov fired a pin point shot at a Russian satellite a couple uh years ago.. and say they hit it right where they aimed..in the fuel cells.. At the time I wondered if maybe it was practice for maybe slamming a visitor from space.. and now sure nuff here comes a big ol rock , makes ya wonder what else they ain't talking about.. 

I really believe something evil this way comes.. what ? no clue.. just my spider senses tingling , and they really been doing that a lot lately... 

The whole world is filled with war and hate and turmoil and something is going to blow..be it Yellowstone... Middle East.... whatever.. but it's not only coming it's gaining on us..

As prepers we can only plan to ride it out...whatever 'IT' is.. that's why we prep.. I don't think dying in a huge natural blow up is nearly as bad as maybe living thru it!!.. except it's not in my genetic make up to just bend over for man or nature..so I prep to survive if I ..."survive" make sense?.. 

My biggest fear is it will be something I can't shoot..!!! hahahahha... as the "Ah-nold" said... if it bleeds it can die!... 

I do remember how to me MT St Helens was a complete surprise! I had no idea it was going to blow.. I mean I did hear that it was rumbling but really now... this was the 20th century!! this crap don't happen now... uh huh... WRONG!!!... the one thing that i really noticed was that the next several years there was bumper crops where the ask fell.. good out of bad...?... why not..

I guess a big earth quake isn't a good reason to load extra mags just yet...


----------



## 405winchester (May 20, 2010)

Have lived in Cody Wy for 10 years and have not noticend any more activity then normal


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

we've had 2 earthquakes 250mi off the coast here.
The U.S.G.S. said the first earthquake struck at 1:30 p.m. Sunday and registered a magnitude of 4.8. Then around 2:20 p.m., the next quake hit, registering a magnitude 4.9.

We had a 4.9 earthquake on land here almost 3 weeks ago and then a smaller one...


makes ya think...


----------

